# Notes from a thulla



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

P.S. Thulla is the term used by Kejriwal and AAP for police. Article is by Abhinav Kumar, a serving IPS officer. 



> *Yakub Memon gets all legal protections, and all the tears. The policeman lives and dies unsung.*
> 
> These are difficult and deadly times to be a “thulla” in India. On the one hand, the people of India expect the police to be the first and most robust line of defence against routine crime, as well as more serious challenges like Naxalism and cross-border terrorism. But on the other, influential segments of our civil society, including the media, elected representatives and elements of our criminal justice system, send confusing signals about the basic parameters within which the police is expected to uphold the rule of law. Being the thulla that I am, it is all a bit confusing.
> 
> ...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

had read a similar article on the issue some days back, but this is more hitting. someone had stated in another thread that our country can't even track terrorists. well, we don't know how many attacks or plans are being averted per day, and those times when the terrorists get tracked or/and neutralised, we know the kind of epic melodrama that ensues after that (batla house encounter, ishrat jahaan encounter, etc). gives an impression (not to just the public, but the forces as well) that these have become futile exercises (though which have to be carried on) in a country where politicisation of terror is a prime game. two days back there was arson and riot-like situation at Kolkata, and prior that a Jt. Sec. of the congress party had tweeted inciteful remarks against the President. can't share the pics of both here. but the 'thullas' and the public remain at the receiving end.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] Yeah that tweet was vicious. The congress chap should have been arrested.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> @GhorMaanas Yeah that tweet was vicious. The congress chap should have been arrested.



he must've deleted those tweets? do we have provisions to arrest people based on inciting tweets/posts made on SM anymore? i guess we do.

IMO the GoI is missing golden chances to bring the emotional-drama of congress to a screeching halt by taking such actions and amply publicising it.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] Yup, he can be arrested for trying to threaten and incite violence against the serving president of the country. 



> In the interim, the bench which quashed section 66A has included Article 19(2) of the constitution. The judgement read, there are “three aspects of freedom of expression: discussion, advocacy and incitement. Only when discussion and advocacy reach the level of incitement, is Article 19 (2) (of the Constitution of India), which puts reasonable restrictions on freedom of speech, applicable. This actually means that the state can put ‘reasonable restrictions’ on our freedom of speech.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> @GhorMaanas Yup, he can be arrested for trying to threaten and incite violence against the serving president of the country.



nice! thanks for that! now would've been a good time to employ it rather than keep it canned.


----------

